#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Horizontale Innenmeniskusruptur, linkes Knie Innenseite >

## Stephan1968

Guten Morgen,
ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen, bezüglich meines Befundes, einer horizontalen Innenmeniskusruptur am linken Knie. 
Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Monaten Schmerzen am linken Knie Innenseite, da ich längere Zeit, in gehockter Stellung gearbeitet habe. Diese Schmerzen verschwanden nach einiger Zeit wieder (unter Verwendung von Schmerzsalbe). Hatte zwischenzeitlich aber meinen Orthopäden aufgesucht und bekam ca. 6 Wochen später einen Termin bei einem Radiologen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Schmerzen bereits verschwunden. 
Der Radiologe hat folgendes festgestellt: 
Mediales Kompartiment:
Horizontale Ruptur des Innenmeniskushinterhorns, von der meniskokapsulären Insertion bis zur Pars intermedia abgrenzbar, Vorderhorn intakt, Knorpelsignale unauffällig, Subchondrale knöcherne Matrix und Innenseitenban unauffällig. 
Mittleres Kompartiment:
Unauffällig. 
Laterales Kompartiment:
Zweitgradige Außenmeniskusvorderhorndegeneration, ansonsten unauffällige Kompartimentsabgrenzung. 
Vorderes Kompartiment:
Zentrierte Patella, relativ flache Trochlea, Knorpeltexturen unauffällig. Retinacula intakt. Quadrizeps und Patellarsehne unauffällig. Der Hoffa o.B. Kein Erguss. 
Dorsales Kompartiment:
Filiforme Baker-Zysten Bildung an typischer Stelle dorsomedial. 
Derzeit bin ich schmerzfrei. Es knackt gelegentlich, wenn ich aus der Hocke aufstehe. 
Längeres Arbeit auf den Knien vermeide ich derzeit und habe daher zur Zeit auch keine Probleme. 
Meine Fragen: Ist dieser Schaden soweit fortgeschritten, dass er zwingend operativ behandelt werden muß? Wenn ja: Wie sieht die Behandlung aus? Wie lange kann das Knie nicht belastet werden? Wenn nein: Wie sehen die Alternativen aus und wie sind die Chancen, eine Operation dauerhaft zu vermeiden? Würde sich der Schaden unbehandelt verschlimmern? 
Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe.  
Viele Grüße
Stephan

----------


## josie

Hallo Stephan!
Was hat dir denn dein beh. Orthopäde empfohlen?
Problematisch ist der Innenmeniskusriß, da kann es passieren, daß der sich ein Teil davon einklemmt und dann kannst Du das Knie garnicht mehr bewegen, es bleibt dann genau in der Stellung, wo es blockiert wurde.
Wenn Du jetzt keine Beschwerden hast, dann muß das sicher nicht sofort gemacht werden, aber wie gesagt, wenn sich der Innenmeniskus verklemmt, dann bleibt keine weitere Möglichkeit und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, daß das nicht sehr angenehm ist. 
Die Nachbehandlung ist heute so unterschiedlich, daß man da heute keine Aussage mehr machen kann, das mußt Du beim Operateur erfragen.
In der Regel wird heute arthroskopisch operiert und man darf nach der OP zumindest teilbelasten und wie lange die Genesungsdauer ist, das ist auch sehr unterschiedlich, wichtig ist, daß die Bewegung wieder ins Knie kommt und dafür wird Physiotherapie verschrieben.

----------


## Stephan1968

Hallo Josie,
vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Rückmeldung. 
Mein Orthopäde hat eine Operation innerhalb von 4 Wochen empfohlen. Allerdings hat der
sich nur die Sympthome angehört und selbst nicht untersucht.
Der Oberarzt im untersuchenden Klinikum hat ebenfalls eine Operation empfohlen. Nach 
einem Beweglichkeits- und Schmerztest, hatte er die Dringlichkeit jedoch nicht bestätigt.
Vielmehr könne man abwarten und in 4-6 Wochen noch einmal überprüfen, bzw. wenn ich
Schmerzen haben sollte natürlich auch eher.
Beide sind allerdings nicht auf die Form der Meniskusruptur eingegangen. 
Den Oberarzt im Klinikum mußte ich bei seinen Ausführungen darauf hinweisen, dass es sich 
bei mir doch um einen horizontalen Riss im Meniskus handele, und nicht um den in seinen Ausführungen
 erwähnten Lappenriss, mit 2-3 Wochen Bewegungseinschränkungen. Leider hatte ich den Eindruck,
eher eine generelle Vorgehensweise erklärt zu bekommen, und nicht speziell eine für meinen Fall notwendige. 
Daher hätte ich gerne eine Empfehlung, bzw. nähere Erklärung meiner Diagnose, hier im Net. 
Schönen Sonntag noch. 
Viele Grüße 
Stephan

----------

